# Is DTG worth the money?



## jws1 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello: I didn't want to post this in the DTG sections. They are categorized by Brand Names so I did not know where to post it?. My questions are: 
1.) Are they worth the money ?
2.) Which 1 do you think is the best?
3.) Are they more trouble than what they are worth?
4.) What Ive read is that they do not print white shirts very well, is this true?
Any help would be greatly appreciated as I am thinking of buying one. Thank yoo
P.S. Is the DTG technology improving year by year?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Most DTG printers use the same print head...Brother, Kornit being exceptions... are they worth it.... If you do not have a store front then I vote no...you must use the printer virtually every day and to figure out if it is worth it...figure the cost of the machine, plus accessories...then take the amount of profit you expect to make for each shirt...then do the math...how long just to pay for the machine...let alone make a profit. The DTG business is fine given the right location and market base. For most of us, I find it easier to either outsource or use plastisol transfers or use transfer express.

The average DTG printer will print on white just fine. It is when you printing on dark garments and have to lay down a white underbase that gets to be problematic.

I have been in this biz for over 9 years...once in a while I get the bug for DTG, but common sense overwhelms me and I don't buy...a decision I have yet to regret.

I think the least expensive DTG with good support is the printer from 
Digital Art Solutions: Direct to Garment Printiner

I think the cost is about $13,500


----------



## jws1 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Charles:I am new in this business.I did not know there were accessories also. I thought the DTG did everything itself. Thank You Very Much for your reply.


charles95405 said:


> Most DTG printers use the same print head...Brother, Kornit being exceptions... are they worth it.... If you do not have a store front then I vote no...you must use the printer virtually every day and to figure out if it is worth it...figure the cost of the machine, plus accessories...then take the amount of profit you expect to make for each shirt...then do the math...how long just to pay for the machine...let alone make a profit. The DTG business is fine given the right location and market base. For most of us, I find it easier to either outsource or use plastisol transfers or use transfer express.
> 
> The average DTG printer will print on white just fine. It is when you printing on dark garments and have to lay down a white underbase that gets to be problematic.
> 
> ...


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

1.) Are they worth the money ?

That is relative to your business model and drive. Some people buy and let them sit. Some buy and run them 24/7. Those people know it's worth the money, while others don't see the purpose in them.

2.) Which 1 do you think is the best?

This will depend on your needs. (I am biased so I don't think I could really answer this without sounding as such.)

3.) Are they more trouble than what they are worth?

This will depend on the machine. Some people have printers that have never given them problems. Others, the opposite is true. For the most part, maintenance is the critical factor. Sometimes, though, you just end up with a not so great machine.

4.) What Ive read is that they do not print white shirts very well, is this true?

When done properly and the right combination, white shirts, black shirts, they can print extremely good.

Any help would be greatly appreciated as I am thinking of buying one. Thank yoo
P.S. Is the DTG technology improving year by year?

It appears so....


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

JWS1..by accessories I mean...does the machine use white underlay for dark garments..if so you will need a pre-treatment system..then you have to cure it...either by a large heat press...at least as big as your image or a drying system.. I don't know how much ink comes with a system but the comsumables can slip up on you.

Once you have the machine and necessary equipment you have to buy the blank garments..remember you should print something each day..

There are a lot of threads on this forum about DTG...do a search and read them all..


----------



## granformato MEX (Feb 7, 2010)

we where in the exact situation as u... we dicided to buy the dtg viper (last December) because it has the wms, and were new to the technology... but hell if we didn´t do it, remeber that some one else will... that´s the beauty of taking risks!!!!!!!


----------



## static09 (Jan 21, 2010)

I personally think that if you are going to use the DTG printer daily, it would be worth it. If you are printing shirts for other people it would definitely be worth it, as long as you can round up the customers. What you might want to do to start out with is lease one. It will be drastically cheaper up front, and then you can decide if you want to buy it later. I have been looking at swfeast.com. Awesome printers with a ton of information. From what I can tell, they run up to $30,000 or $40,000.

I think it really comes down to how many shirts you expect to be pumping out on a daily or weekly basis. You can pump out close to 3,000 shirts a week using some of the DTG printers out there right now. That's if you are running it 8 hours a day 5 days a week. If you are making 3,000 shirts a week and making $3 each for example, you could afford to buy one inside of one month. 

I would say if you aren't planning on using it full-time, it probably isn't worth it. If you are going to use it full time, you could probably lease 10 of them(assuming you had enough printing demand) for $8,000-$10,000 a month. O.K., let's do the math.........10 Machines X 70 Shirts X 8 Hours X 5 Days=28,000 shirts a week. 28,000 X $3= $84,000...a week! So you pay $10,000 a month to make $336,000 gross a month. I'd say that is DEFINITELY worth it.

P.S.- The printing costs are around $.15-$.30 per shirt on average.


----------



## jws1 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thank You Static.... We contract out our screen printing. I thought maybe having a DTG we could stop contracting out and do it on the DTG in house. I want to thank all of you for your posts as I am a newbie. Just trying to learn... Thanks again... P.S. We only have a heat press.


----------



## jws1 (Nov 29, 2009)

How is the DTG working out for you?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

jws1 said:


> Hello: I didn't want to post this in the DTG sections. They are categorized by Brand Names so I did not know where to post it?. My questions are:
> 1.) Are they worth the money ?
> 2.) Which 1 do you think is the best?
> 3.) Are they more trouble than what they are worth?
> ...


Hi jws1, here's a great thread from actual owners of various DTG machines where they talk about their machine and how they like it:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t41520.html

Here are some more threads that will help you in your research:

which dtg related topics at T-Shirt Forums

My suggestion would be to visit a tradeshow like the ISS Show and check out the printers in person. See demos, ask lots of questions, and see it print the type of designs you'll normally be printing. Do some wash tests and see if the quality meets your own personal standards.

As has been posted, DTG has been a big moneymaker for some and a headache for others.


----------



## coren86 (Jan 16, 2010)

More a moneymaker for me but likewise I know people who have had real problems with it. As someone else on this reply said I would visit a trade show if possible to test as you can't base your decision on anyone but your own experience.


----------

